# S'allumer pour de bon



## sivinka

Bonjour! j'ai lu les paroles d'une chanson et je voudrais savoir la signification de: "On s'allume pour de bon"
Merci
Anna


----------



## matoupaschat

Un peu plus de détails ne nuirait pas du tout, du tout ...


----------



## sivinka

La chanson est A cause des garçons:

..........
À cause des garçons ! 
On met des bas nylon 
*[texte écourté]*
*On s'allume pour de bon 
*À cause des garçons ! 
......

C'est mieux maintenant?
Je l'éspère.
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Accendersi, eccitarsi 
Vedi  http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/allumer 
Buona Pasqua


----------



## sivinka

Grazie mille!! Però ho un dubbio.
Pour de bon come si può tradurre? perchè s'allumer significa eccitarsi, ma pour de bon non ho capito.


----------



## matoupaschat

Pour de bon = davvero, veramente, realmente, ecc.


----------



## sivinka

Merci beaucoup.
Anna


----------



## Duncan#21

Je connais ces vers! Ils sont d'une chanson des années '80, du duo féminin A cause des Garçons.


----------

